# suggestions for a sofabed mattress?



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi I've got a sofa that turns into a small double bed (measures 180cm x 110cm)

I'm looking for a small mattress or the like to put on top of it to make it more comfortable for the kids we we go away (bit of a gap in the middle etc)

But the odd size is making it difficult - only thing I can think of is a double air bed (single to small) but that will leave a lip over the side and I was hoping my pumping an air bed days had been left in my camping past

Anyone got any great and economical ideas?


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a memory foam mattress which rolls up and lives on the rear bed. It is easy to unroll onto the dinette bed at night, and very comfy.


----------

